# Game #66: Sonics @ Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Seattle Supersonics (44-20) @ Los Angeles Lakers (32-33)
Where: Staples Center
Time: 6:30 P.M. 
TV: NBALP, FSN
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330

*Probable Lineups:*
Lakers:
PG - Chucky Atkins
SG - Kobe Bryant
SF - Caron Butler
PF - Brian Grant/Brian Cook/Slava Medvedenko
C - Chris Mihm

Sonics:
PG - Luke Ridnour
SG - Ray Allen
SF - Rashard Lewis
PF - Reggie Evans
C - Nick Collison

LAST MEETING: Jan. 25; SuperSonics, 104-93. At Los Angeles, Radmanovic hit eight three-pointers and scored 26 points as the Sonics ended a five-game losing streak at the Staples Center.

ROAD/HOME RECORDS: SuperSonics - 22-9 on the road; Lakers - 21-12 at home.

INJURIES: SuperSonics - G Mateen Cleaves (thumb); F Damien Wilkins (knee); F Radmanovic (right leg). Lakers - G Tony Bobbitt (ankle); C Vlade Divac (back); F Devean George (ankle).


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Can we just cancel the rest of the season?


----------



## DarkBoyWonder (Mar 5, 2005)

*Game #66 Sonics @ Lakers*

Sorry B.Cook didn't know till i posted this that u had already made a game thread!


*THE DOOR IS SLOWLY CLOSING*











*SuperSonics (44-20)*

*The SuperSonics have struggled lately, losing five of 10. Forward Vladimir Radmanovic, their third-leading scorer and a prolific three-point shooter, is out at least four weeks because of a stress fracture in his right leg.*










*Los Angeles Lakers (32-33)  * 

*The Lakers are 0-2 versus The Supersonics this season and are trying to snap a 4 game losing streak. Los Angeles is tied for ninth in the Western playoff race with the Minnesota Timberwolves.

"Most teams who are trying to make a playoff run right now are at least putting together little runs," said Laker forward Brian Grant, an 11-year veteran who has been on six playoff teams. "We're on a four-game losing streak. We still have opportunity … but we've got to start playing like a team who's desperate. Too many more losses and we can forget about it."*










We could win this one ... :biggrin: you never know!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ray Allen is gonna have fun tonight.....


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I see a big game by Kobe. But if that is to happen he has to go to the post.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Dear Lord, Slava is starting.. :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

On our way to another loss again, down by 4. When the **** was the last time we led in the 2nd Q?

The last bucket by Lewis epitomized our whole season.....no effort and pathetic.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO @ Brown, Butler, Walton, Jones, Grant lineup.. :rofl:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Ughh..down by 6 now. One of our few home games, but I dont think we pull this one out.:no:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Ooh, Kobe you don't mess with Potapenko! You got Potapenkowned.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damn refs :curse: JJ just got mugged to end the half but no foul..

46-41 Sonics at Halftime *Yawn*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We get screwed more than any team in the league by far.

Atkins' shot was blatantly goaltended and then Jones got blatantly fouled at the end of the half with no call. NBA refs are embarrassingly horrible and they all need to be fired.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

How about this statline: 4 ft attempts, for gods sake, this isn't the Timberwolves, someone attack the basket.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Your right Drew.. They arent the T'Wolves.. They are the Lakers who are about the same but a little worse :laugh:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Your right Drew.. They arent the T'Wolves.. They are the Lakers who are about the same but a little worse :laugh:


I'd laugh, but its sadder than it is funny...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe's play makes me want to vomit.

I don't understand this at all. This is a completely different team than a week ago. They miss all their layups and have no confidence whatsoever. My prediction for the remainder of this season honestly is 3-14, maybe worse. 35-47 is how we'll finish the year...you can book it.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Kobe's play makes me want to vomit.
> 
> I don't understand this at all. This is a completely different team than a week ago. They miss all their layups and have no confidence whatsoever. My prediction for the remainder of this season honestly is 3-14, maybe worse. 35-47 is how we'll finish the year...you can book it.


join el club


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

The team is tanking it. Its obvious, sorry, you don't go from playing so well, and then suddenly being this terrible. Kobe has reverted back to being a guy who isolates and takes too many 3s, the offense is colder than Siberia, and they don't even look like they're putting an effort on defense anymore.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

94-88 Sonics.. 1:24 left.. Psh


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook/Walton into game

Kobe layup.. 94-90 SEA
Collison over the back of Cook.. 56.9 left
Cook ft good.. 94-91 SEA
Timeout Sonics


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Yeah, first time I'm actually cheering for Kobe and the Lakers... go Caron!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Cook misses the second and Fip makes 1 of 2 FT's.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Chris Mihm! :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook ft rims out.. Butler fouls SEA.. Crap.. 54.8 left
Murray missed ft.. 94-91 
Murray makes ft.. 95-91 SEA
ATKINS OMG LAYUP.. 95-93 SEA
Dribble penetration breaks up everyone.. Cook fouls Collison.. And 1.. 98-93 SEA
28.2 left

Game!!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Not just yet... Caron with the And 1! *cheers

Wait..... MOTHER****ING REFS!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe missed 33333.. Butler O Board Putback.. Fouled.. 98-95 Sea
Butler ft missed.. Kobe O board.. 
DANIELS HITS IT OUTTA BOUNDS.. Seattle BALL.. BS :curse:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

We are just about to get screwed by the refs.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Can somebody tell me why the hell Kobe jacked up that shot so quickly? There was still 15 damn seconds!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Seriously.. WTF WAS THAT ****.. Stupid god damn refs.. :curse:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

... At least they covered the spread?  

Damn refs!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

102-100 Final..

If the team would have showed up more they could have won.. Oh not to mention Allen was out almost all game too.. Bull****.. This team and the god damn refs are ****ing idiots :curse:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OK, we got ****ing gyped. That was some of the biggest bull**** I've ever seen in my life. Why the hell does the whole world have it in for us?

First, they call a BS foul on Butler that sends Murray to the line. Then, the ball OBVIOUSLY goes out of bounds on Daniels literally RIGHT IN FRONT of the ref and he gives it to Seattle. That punk *** ***** knew it went off of the Sonics but he gave them the ball anyways. I hope that little turd gets an ***-beating when he's walking out of the arena.

That call ended the game for us.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

This game proves how bad Odom is defensively. Lakers didn't miss a beat without him defensively, and that's with Slava starting.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

EHL said:


> This game proves how bad Odom is defensively. Lakers didn't miss a beat without him defensively, and that's with Slava starting.


Odom would have helped us out on the boards and surely wouldn't have allowed so many easy floaters by Seattle's midgets in the lane.

At least Odom would've have given Collison an and 1 in a crucial situation. *COUGH* COOK! *COUGH* That was one of the lamest defensive efforts of the year.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Daniels hit it last but the refs probably should have called a foul on Cook - he clearly hit Daniels on the arm in the highlights. Didn't see the rest of the game but on that play I don't think the Lakers got screwed


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

The team has accepted that they're terrible defensively, hence the 3-point assault in the 4th quarter of EVERY game in last several weeks. They all know now the best they can do is trade baskets so they try to make up ground with with the 3s. They're like a football team going for it on every 4th down in the final quarter.:nonono: Poor efforts and poor coaching.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Daniels hit it last but the refs probably should have called a foul on Cook - he clearly hit Daniels on the arm in the highlights. Didn't see the rest of the game but on that play I don't think the Lakers got screwed


That's what I was thinking too. Ref probably thought it's either a foul or Seattle's ball.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> At least Odom would've have given Collison an and 1 in a crucial situation. *COUGH* COOK! *COUGH* That was one of the lamest defensive efforts of the year.


Granted it wasnt a great play but what was Cook suppose to do? Intentional foul him or Knock him on the floor? Kinda hard when the other players on the team get burned just as much on that play isnt it? 

Oh well that play didnt even cost the team the game.. They just dont show up.. Until Kobe tries and goes off in the 4th.. Bah.. :curse:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Granted it wasnt a great play but what was Cook suppose to do? Intentional foul him or Knock him on the floor? Kinda hard when the other players on the team get burned just as much on that play isnt it?
> 
> Oh well that play didnt even cost the team the game.. They just dont show up.. Until Kobe tries and goes off in the 4th.. Bah.. :curse:


Don't worry, I'm not holding this game against Cook. Everybody screwed up. Most of all...the DAMN REFS! :curse:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Come on you can't blame this crap on Cook how about the non existent perimeter D along with the interior D. 

We have the worse interior players in the league at this point. And we only have 1 perimeter defender with a clue. 

Butler looks worse to me every game. 

Kobe should just shoot for numbers at this point try and score 40 a night from here on out. Give us something to enjoy. 

We're not gonna win much anyway. 

need to play the Vujacic kid also. he can't be much worse.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

EHL said:


> That's what I was thinking too. Ref probably thought it's either a foul or Seattle's ball.


Then if it was a foul, they missed that call aswell..


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

On the bright side, Caron increased his trade value with this game. Hopefully, he keeps up this strong play. We can't have Odom and Caron on this team next season. One guy needs to go. I just want to receive a decent player in return for one of them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

you can trade Caron back to Miami, wed love to have him....although i dno who u expect to get in return....and dont bother saying Wade


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nah you can have Odom for Wade


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

BG44 said:


> you can trade Caron back to Miami, wed love to have him....although i dno who u expect to get in return....and dont bother saying Wade


Caron, Odom, and Grant for Shaq. Deal?

Back on the road again......my god, a 7 game losing streak is possible. Wow, its a tough time being a Laker fan.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*On the bright side...*

We're not quite the WORST team right now. Charlotte has lost 12 in a row and Utah has lost 9 in a row. 

........Although, that Utah part might change on Tuesday.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: On the bright side...*

Does Chucky know how to set anybody up? He's been an NBA PG for how long now? There are times when he get's the ball, and just runs up the court and launches a three, contested or not. Well, atleast it wasn't a blowout.


----------



## adam28z (Mar 16, 2005)

cook blowing the easy dunk / layup towards the end of the 4th was just sad...what a stiff... then he makes a lackadaisical foul while "attempting" to stop a dunk...

just amazing...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Pinball said:


> On the bright side, Caron increased his trade value with this game. Hopefully, he keeps up this strong play. We can't have Odom and Caron on this team next season. One guy needs to go. I just want to receive a decent player in return for one of them.


Agreed!

Butler needs to be traded.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

HallofFamer, I couldn't have said it any better. It's a tough time to be a Lakers fan. At least we still have our same group of fans here as the beginning of the season.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

adam28z said:


> cook blowing the easy dunk / layup towards the end of the 4th was just sad...what a stiff... then he makes a lackadaisical foul while "attempting" to stop a dunk...
> 
> just amazing...


Yea how dare him for costing the Lakers the win


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> ...Wow, its a tough time being a Laker fan.


Yes it is my friend...yes it is


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If Cook wasn't on this team, we'd be number one seed right now!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Yea how dare him for costing the Lakers the win


you have to admit tho that brian cook has been sucking it up and hes worthless right now...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Uh last time I checked.. This current slide has no bearing on what Cook has or hasnt done.. He's barely even played.. You guys wanted Cook to play less.. He's played less.. If he would play more than 2 minutes a game the past month maybe you could make a case on what he hasnt done.. I'm not trying to stick up for Brian at all. He's not great but he's not the one costing the Lakers these games.. Isnt it just a tad bit odd how ever since Hamblem has taken over, he has played Slava/Walton more, he hasnt played Cook/Brown much that they've been losing more? Maybe Cook and Brown are better than we think.. :laugh:


----------

